# Polarized Sunglasses and Headaches????



## thetrailboss (Sep 3, 2008)

I purchased a pair of the LL Bean Multisport Polarized Glasses last week.  After putting them on Sunday for the first time, I noticed that my eyes were strained and that I get headaches/discomfort when wearing them that I have never had before.  My previous glasses were Oakley Minute frames...polycarb, no polarization.  

My question is if the polarization is impacting me or if it is the shape of the lens?  And whether this is a transition, or a permanent problem and that I need to return them.  It is almost as if these are prescription glasses...that's how much they wig my eyes...


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Sep 3, 2008)

it could also be the fit of the glasses...I've got some shades that are too tight in the temples and they'll give me a headache...can have the same problem if they're too loose as well...you tend to make minute, almost unnoticable movements of your face muscles to keep them on...do that for a few hours and you can get a headache.  Since you bought them from Bean's you won't have any trouble returning them.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been wearing polarized glasses since January and have had no headaches or problems other then not knowing how much gas you put in the car until you print the receipt!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 3, 2008)

i have two pairs of polarized glasses (oakleys and an el cheapo pair that i use for paddling).  i do get headaches after wearing the oakleys for a long period of time but never the cheap pair.  but i think the cheap pair is lighter and doesn't pinch the bridge of my nose as much as the oakleys.  could it be the style of glasses and how they sit on your face?


----------



## tcharron (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a pair that I love to use, but I can only use them for like an hour or two till they give me a headache.  Before the headache I love em!  :-D

Usually use them for driving back and forth to work, which is only like a half an hour each way.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 3, 2008)

I've had multiple pair of prescription polarized shades over the last eight years and have never experienced a headache while wearing them. In fact I can't live without them. 

There great on the hill for seeing snow texture and especially helpful when out on the lake fishing.



> I've been wearing polarized glasses since January and have had no headaches or problems other then not knowing how much gas you put in the car until you print the receipt!



With the price of gas these days, that's a good thing! :smile:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm with eastcoastpowderhound on this one.  Check out the shape and weight.  If it's pinching or leaning on a pressure point, you'll get headaches.  It has happened to me.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

I wear my polarized glasses all day, almost every day, and no problems here.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 3, 2008)

It could be as simple as the quality of the optics.  I think you have to go a long way to find the quality of Oakley
Smith is a close second.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been wearing polarized for years, never associated headaches with them.  I'm pretty prone to severe (but not migraine) headaches. 8)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 3, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> It could be as simple as the quality of the optics.  I think you have to go a long way to find the quality of Oakley
> Smith is a close second.



Used to be a Oakley guy, but now am converted over to Smith.  I loved them both, but am able to get the Smith's cheaper.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 4, 2008)

*....*

Ditto on the too tight fit..as my first guess.   Other guess would be ...the specific tint is letting too much light in...a) what tint is it?...and b) Are the light conditions the proper conditions to wear them in.   If a yellow-ish tint...it's letting as much light in as it can, true...in the polorization process...it's doing its filtering, but that has nothing to do with the amount of light entering...just the filtering the UVA?, UVB, and glare(technical word = ?).  ...But *I have had that headache thing* before and it was a too tight, or more accurately..bad size/shape of the arms.
The arms were really big, in addition to being tight...too round!...pressing inward instead of paralleling one's skull line.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 9, 2008)

*Bought these yesterday and am having the same problem.*  These are going back today..... :-?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

I ski in goggles 80% of the time, but resort to inexpensive sunglasses, UVB/UVA, and never found an appreciable difference from the expensive ones. I'm too rough on sunglasses to buy expensive ones. Being a contact wearer, sunglasses tend to make my eyes water at high speed.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I ski in goggles 80% of the time, but resort to inexpensive sunglasses, UVB/UVA, and never found an appreciable difference from the expensive ones. I'm too rough on sunglasses to buy expensive ones. Being a contact wearer, sunglasses tend to make my eyes water at high speed.


shit, I have that same problem with goggles sometimes:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 9, 2008)

I talked to the sales guy and learned that with a lot of polarized sunglass lenses the problem is that the very edge of the lens gets distorted and that causes problems with your peripheral lenses.  He said that Smith has worked to shape their lens in a way that minimizes that distortion, but ultimately many new polarized lenses are distorted like that.    Now I have a $14 pair of glasses from EMS.  They may be going back as well because the GF does not like them.  I can't win.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 9, 2008)

Ended up going with these:  







They fit well and have the Photomatic System.  Out of the box, no problems with headaches.  

Thanks also to SRO for his feedback.  

*The specs on the "specs."*


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 10, 2008)

i had to get rid of my Oakley Polarized....they freaked my eyes out esp on the water and gave me migranes....


----------

